# 4-pin XLR pinout



## 003

Need to know, what is the standard pinout on 4-pin XLR for balanced headphone use?


----------



## nikongod

its in the k1000 manual, in the AKG archives.


----------



## grawk

1 - left channel +
 2 - left channel -
 3 - right channel +
 4 - right channel -


----------



## 003

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1 - left channel +
 2 - left channel -
 3 - right channel +
 4 - right channel -_

 

Thanks!


----------



## 003

Ok, everything is not cleared up yet. Here is a picture of the connector:






 Pins 1 and 3 are obvious .... but 4 and 2?? How are you supposed to tell which is which?


----------



## grawk

Thats not a 4pin xlr


----------



## 003

It's a mini 4-pin XLR. I also have a male one which I just found, and it clearly has the center pin labeled as 4 and the bottom labeled as 2. I assume it is the same on the female?


----------



## grawk

it would be the same, yes


----------



## vvs_75

Since you will be the only one to use it, terminate it as you like! That's what I will do very soon.


----------



## mjoshi111

i have AKG Q 34 headphone it has 4 pin female xlr connecter how can i use it to my computer


----------



## grawk

get a 4pin male to mini plug adapter cable


----------



## Maxx134

After a bit of testing and verifying myself I see there isn't much clear layout of a balanced cable for headphones and while I am making mine I decided to draw a clear pin layout of what the balanced 4pin xlr "headphone" cables have.

The diagram is with the plugs facing you as you look at them, not from the back or any confusing angle. .
.

Also male and female pin layout is reverse/mirrored from each other,
And the numbering should be imprinted on them


----------

